# Buying advice



## douglawrence (Feb 13, 2017)

Hi all, looking for advice for a log splitter for my father, who wants to keep splitting his own but working a maul all day is a little too much for him at this point. He does about 5ish cords every year, and likes 18inch+ logs for his furnace. Mostly fir. Was checking reviews online, and I think the Champion 22-ton is a good option? Anyone make any recommendations?

Thanks!

http://shedheads.net/best-log-splitter-hydraulic-log-splitter-reviews/


----------



## Robert Dobson (Jul 15, 2017)

Recommend $1700 power king 34 ton horizontal kinetic log splitter. After much research I decided this beast is 6 to 13x faster than any of the hydraulic splitters. I don't know about you but splitting wood is not fun and I would rather be hunting or fishing. Before I could only split about 1 cord a day using hydraulic swith in off between a buddy and I. This thing is so fast I use one guy to hand me logs while I split and two guys to stack. We can do 4 or 5 cord a day.


----------

